# (IV) Precipitação máxima em 24h em Outubro de 2009



## Rog (30 Set 2009 às 21:46)

Qual a precipitação máxima registada em mm/m2 por um período de 24 horas, numa estação oficial em Portugal continental e ilhas, no mês de Outubro de 2009.


----------



## Lightning (30 Set 2009 às 22:01)

80,1mm a 90mm.


----------



## N_Fig (30 Set 2009 às 22:03)

Mais de 100mm.


----------



## Dan (30 Set 2009 às 22:10)

40,1mm a 50mm


----------



## David sf (30 Set 2009 às 22:10)

30,1 a 40 mm.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (30 Set 2009 às 23:27)

40,1 mm a 50 mm.


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Set 2009 às 23:37)

Penso que 60 a 70 mm - esqueci-me do que se passa nos Açores e por isso talvez falhe...


----------



## AnDré (30 Set 2009 às 23:57)

*50,1mm a 60mm *


----------



## miguel (1 Out 2009 às 00:02)

60,1mm a 70mm


----------



## MSantos (1 Out 2009 às 00:23)

Talvez *40,1mm a 50mm*


----------



## vitamos (1 Out 2009 às 09:50)

40,1 a 50mm (e já não era nada mau)


----------



## ac_cernax (1 Out 2009 às 11:18)

40.1 a 50.0 mm, já seria bom, mas que não fosse apenas precipitação localizada.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Out 2009 às 11:43)

< = 20 mm viva a seca


----------



## JoãoPT (1 Out 2009 às 13:42)

40,1mm a 50mm


----------



## N_Fig (1 Out 2009 às 17:30)

E visto isto:



Pode-se dizer que a maioria das hipóteses já se foi (estimo uma precipitação acumulada de 65mm...)


----------



## Mjhb (1 Out 2009 às 18:18)

Cantidatos do costume para 70.1a 80.0mm/24h:

Penhas Douradas, Torre, Açores e Pico Ruivo na Madeira.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Out 2009 às 20:27)

De *90,1* a *100,0mm*.


----------



## N_Fig (1 Out 2009 às 21:18)

Pelas minhas contas deve ter chegado aos 81mm:


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Out 2009 às 16:59)

Aristocrata disse:


> Penso que 60 a 70 mm - esqueci-me do que se passa nos Açores e por isso talvez falhe...




Como previsto esqueci-me do facto Açores e do "fenómeno" ISABEL - grande mulher...
E o Pico com os valores que teve já me ultrapassou...


----------



## Chingula (3 Out 2009 às 00:18)

Aristocrata disse:


> Como previsto esqueci-me do facto Açores e do "fenómeno" ISABEL - grande mulher...
> E o Pico com os valores que teve já me ultrapassou...



Sem confirmação oficial, parece que a estação do Areeiro na Madeira, registou 100 mm de precipitação, das 09 de 1 de Outubro às 09 de 2 de Outubro...aguardemos!!!!


----------



## meteo (3 Out 2009 às 00:39)

Espero que tenha sido 99 mm de precipitação.


----------



## N_Fig (3 Out 2009 às 11:51)

Estive a fazer as contas e com muito pena minha, acho que o Areeiro se ficou por uns "baixos" 93mm.


----------



## meteo (3 Out 2009 às 13:50)

N_Fig disse:


> Estive a fazer as contas e com muito pena minha, acho que o Areeiro se ficou por uns "baixos" 93mm.



Ficou-se por uns perfeitos 93 mm 
AH grande Outubro, começa cedo com dias de muita chuva .E no fim do mes,ainda vai é acontecer o mesmo ao Continente.


----------



## Rog (4 Out 2009 às 12:30)

E ao quarto dia do mês foram queimadas todas as opções de precipitação em 24h. O Pico do Areeiro nas últimas 24h superou largamente 100 mm.
Numa estimativa por alto, deverá ter ficado acima de 150mm.

Parabéns ao *N_Fig* o único a votar na opção "acima de 100,1mm".


----------



## Chingula (4 Out 2009 às 12:56)

Rog disse:


> E ao quarto dia do mês foram queimadas todas as opções de precipitação em 24h. O Pico do Areeiro nas últimas 24h superou largamente 100 mm.
> Numa estimativa por alto, deverá ter ficado acima de 150mm.
> 
> Parabéns ao *N_Fig* o único a votar na opção "acima de 100,1mm".



E o dia ainda não acabou!!!!!


----------



## N_Fig (4 Out 2009 às 13:35)

Rog disse:


> E ao quarto dia do mês foram queimadas todas as opções de precipitação em 24h. O Pico do Areeiro nas últimas 24h superou largamente 100 mm.
> Numa estimativa por alto, deverá ter ficado acima de 150mm.
> 
> Parabéns ao *N_Fig* o único a votar na opção "acima de 100,1mm".



Quando pensei em ganhar não pensei que ganhasse logo nos 1ºs 4 dias, mas enfim a vitória acho que foi justa.


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Out 2009 às 14:58)

N_Fig disse:


> Quando pensei em ganhar não pensei que ganhasse logo nos 1ºs 4 dias, mas enfim a vitória acho que foi justa.



Diz lá b*ai*_*xi*_nho: qual foi o teu segredo?

O rapaz sabe alguma coisa que nós não sabemos...

Um valor destes é interessante para um 1º episódio neste outono-inverno que mal começou. Esperemos que seja apenas um de muitos...


----------



## N_Fig (4 Out 2009 às 15:16)

Aristocrata disse:


> Diz lá b*ai*_*xi*_nho: qual foi o teu segredo?
> 
> O rapaz sabe alguma coisa que nós não sabemos...
> 
> Um valor destes é interessante para um 1º episódio neste outono-inverno que mal começou. Esperemos que seja apenas um de muitos...



Não tenho segredo nenhum, a única coisa que fiz foi pagar ao IM para disponibilizar gráficos a meu favor, mas isso não é segredo.


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Out 2009 às 22:39)

N_Fig disse:


> Não tenho segredo nenhum, a única coisa que fiz foi pagar ao IM para disponibilizar gráficos a meu favor, mas isso não é segredo.



 Pois, pois! Já sabia...


----------

